# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Monsoon 400 or mistking

## k5MOW

Good morning all

What misting system would you guys choose four a 18 x 18 x 24 mantelas vivarium. I know they do not need a very high humidity so what unit would be best. I have heard some bad timer issues with the monsoon. But supposedly the company has fixed these issues some of the reviews appear to be resent that have had problems though so I am not sure. I have already ordered the monsoon and it is on the way but I am seriously thinking of exchanging it and sending it back for the Mistking. What do you all think does this enclosure need a very fine mist or more of a rain. How often would you have the misting system go off I'm assuming every 12 hours. 

Thanks a lot Roger

----------


## Sherry

Hello Roger! I have always heard that Mist King was better (better nozzles, doesn't leak etc.) but I have never had one. If I was going to buy a misting system that's what I would go with based on the reviews I have read. As for how often to run it, I don't know. Someone on here should know though. I have always just used spray bottles  :Smile:

----------


## bill

Mistking all the way. I went through 3 monsoon misters within a year. They actually made me go back to hand misting until I have my rack filled and then I'm installing the big boy Mistking system. They are more adaptable and since they use a diaphragm pump, no worries about something happening and it running dry. It will survive.  

As far as how long to mist, only you can answer that by experimenting and watching your parameters. Every tank is different, so there's no set pattern. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynn

I agree... I'm running Mist Kings.

 Don't know what I would do without them.

FYI - You can buy directly for Marty.  He runs a great business !!!

 :Butterfly:

----------

